# Brother KH 800



## pcrossett (Jul 17, 2011)

Recently I acquired a Brother KH 800 machine. It turns out the lady had not used it in 38 years. There is no manual. What is the appendage hanging off the front? Where can I find a manual to learn how to clean it and use it? I have previously used a Bond sweater machine.

Thanks for your help.
Pattie


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There, you'll find a pdf for your machines manual on this page;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.html

Enjoy


----------



## pcrossett (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you so much, KateWood!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like you have a knitleader as well, the one with the orange button and two sliders


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow!!! you struck gold, You have the main bed + ribber (the appendage on the front) + knit leader Where you can draw your own patterns and knit. Enjoy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You'll also find a 12 stitch pattern book on that web site listed on the page for Brother Manuals. It's titled for bulky patterns but they're all 12 stitches wide and will work with your machine.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Lucky you! I have one of these too but without the ribber. They are are "wonderful workhorses" or so I've been told. Good luck with your new machine and happy knitting. The punch card is built in on this machine and also comes with a stylus for making your own punch cards.

I didn't realize that they even made a ribber and so I shall have to see if I can find one for this sweet old lace machine.


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kh800-user-guide.html


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Not to worry about it not being used for so long. That is the story with most machines out there today.
Enjoy.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I have this machine and it is a great machine! I do not have time right now - must go to town - but have lots of info! BTW it does fantastic lace! Looks like you have a ribber too! I have never been able to locate one so I do rib on another machine and transfer. TTYL!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You got such a great deal. Machine, ribber, and knitleader. Hope all the parts are there.

You'll definitely need a need sponge bar if it hasn't been used in 38 years. Check the manual section for replacing a needle, and you will see how to push out the bar. You can buy them online. At this site, it's the first one listed for $16.00

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_sponge.cfm


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

I found a new sponge bar for mine at spongebar.com


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The nice thing about this old workhorse is that it takes a regular sponge bar for Brother/Knitking machines. The tool that looks like a wrench is to crank the needles to select the pattern. The only thing you have to worry about is the brushes on the machine. Unfortunately some of them can't be replaced, because there is no replacement.

Best of luck.


----------



## gonnaknit (Dec 13, 2016)

I know this thread is old. BUT what model KL is that? Or will all of the KL's fit the kH-800?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

gonnaknit said:


> I know this thread is old. BUT what model KL is that? Or will all of the KL's fit the kH-800?


The Knitleader in the above pic is either a KL115 or a KL116.....Both will fit the KH800 as long as they come with the #5 'setting plates'(more likely to come with the KL115 than the KL116)....These are the appropriate brackets needed to mount the KL onto the 800 to maintain the height and spacing necessary....
All KL's will not fit the KH800......For instance for my KH588...I needed the older KL113 because it came with a seperate stand neccessary for use with my machine...
The KL116 can also be used on the Brother bulky machines as long as you acquire the appropriate 'setting plates' for the particular model #.....


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Tallie9 said:


> EDITED....The KL116 can also be used on the Brother bulky machines as long as you acquire the appropriate 'setting plates' for the particular model #.....


Do you know what letter the setting plates are marked with that fit the Brother 260?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Azzara said:


> Do you know what letter the setting plates are marked with that fit the Brother 260?


Most of the setting plates don't have numbers on them.....I have 4 sets for different machines and not one of them has a number on them....
That being said... if you buy a KL116...it originally came with the setting plates that fit the KH260.....But if your buying a used one there's no way to be sure that the setting plates are the original..
Also dealers would provide you with setting plates that fit your machine...


----------



## karynlyon (Jan 2, 2017)

I noticed recent posts on this thread and was hoping some one might have some insight for me. I'm looking to buy a Brother KH800 knitting machine and have no idea what a fair price would be. The machine has a new sponge bar & all the parts are included except for a ribber and there are no punch cards. 
I also noticed the brushes are old and should be replaced. Does anyone know if there's so where these can be purchased. Thank you


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Tallie9 said:


> Most of the setting plates don't have numbers on them.....I have 4 sets for different machines and not one of them has a number on them....
> That being said... if you buy a KL116...it originally came with the setting plates that fit the KH260.....But if your buying a used one there's no way to be sure that the setting plates are the original..
> Also dealers would provide you with setting plates that fit your machine...


I have several sets myself and some do have model markings on them. I have spoken to several dealers and they do not have new brackets. There seems to be only one style available and it does not fit my Brother 260.


----------



## gonnaknit (Dec 13, 2016)

karynlyon said:


> I noticed recent posts on this thread and was hoping some one might have some insight for me. I'm looking to buy a Brother KH800 knitting machine and have no idea what a fair price would be. The machine has a new sponge bar & all the parts are included except for a ribber and there are no punch cards.
> 
> I also noticed the brushes are old and should be replaced. Does anyone know if there's so where these can be purchased. Thank you


I found one at a garage sale for $50. It included everything but the latch tool, the turquoise stitch dial cover, manual and punchcards. I understand you can make your own punchcards with this machine.

I would be careful of rust on these. Mine was quite dirty from sitting in storage. So I disassembled it and gave it a thorough cleaning with Marvel Mystery oil, and lubed with LPS. I also treated the case with a rust preventing lubricant. There was a some rust on the edge of the case that had worked over to the plastic. I was able to scrub it all off when I had the bed removed from the case. Fortunately there was no damage and no other rust. There are several photos of my machine on a KH-800 thread I started. I since added a couple of color coordinating accessories for fun and I really love this machine!

I've seen brushes on eBay on the past, just not sure if any for the 800.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine was very clean. Bought at yard sale about 30 years ago for $50. Really works well, easy to make cards on paper. Does great lace. I used a Brother 930 sponge bar. Don't know about brushes.


----------



## karynlyon (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for your response. I finally heard back from the seller & I feel it's overpriced ($350US), at least for my budget. Perhaps I can find something else.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Azzara said:


> I have several sets myself and some do have model markings on them. I have spoken to several dealers and they do not have new brackets. There seems to be only one style available and it does not fit my Brother 260.


I'm sorry....I was referencing that dealers (in the past tense) would provide the brackets for the particular model #....I know they don't make new ones.....
I have 2 sets of setting plates for my Brother KH230....One set is shorter than the other but both work with my machine....Not a clue as to why... but maybe one set would work with the KH260 as well...
My suggestion would be to find someone that has a KL116 mounted on the KH260 and ask if they would take pics next to a ruler...


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

karynlyon said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I finally heard back from the seller & I feel it's overpriced ($350US), at least for my budget. Perhaps I can find something else.


I definitely think it is overpriced! For that price, or less, you can find a punchcard machine that is easier to use. I bought a Studio 360 with the SRP50 ribber with all parts included for $250.
Keep looking! There are some great deals out there. I found some good deals on Yahoo Machine Knitting groups, not so much on e-bay which is often overpriced.


----------



## karynlyon (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for replying! I'm now looking into buying an electronic machine instead!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

karynlyon said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I finally heard back from the seller & I feel it's overpriced ($350US), at least for my budget. Perhaps I can find something else.


If we knew where you lived, city or state only, we might be able to help you find a more reasonable machine. There are guilds around the US and the UK, a couple in Australia.


----------



## karynlyon (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm in Georgia and I know there's an Atlanta Machine knitting group, but they are far. I'm in Northern GA. I have spoken to woman from that group who has a machine & she's willing to meet me halfway so I can take a look at the machine.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

I belong to the Atlanta KM group and at our last meeting, one of the gals had just been given a machine that she cleaned up and serviced, that she wants to sell to to recoup her costs = very reasonable price. It is Brother & think it has a ribber (?), but I don't remember the models. It is always worth a short drive rather than risk what sometimes happens during shipping.

PM me if you're interested, and I will PM you back with her phone # so you can get the details. I have known her since our MAMK group started, and would not hesitate to buy a KM from her except she likes Brothers while I am a Singer/Studio/SR fan.

Also a manual or punchcard machine is good to learn on, then move up to an electronic & resell the manual/punchcard model. The electronics in many of the older Brother KMs are failing & becoming an issue.


----------

